# Echolot - ich brauche eine Kaufempfehlung



## artur (6. November 2002)

Hallo zusammen,
ich reise schon seit einigen Jahren nach Norge und ich leihe mir immer ein Echolot aus. Für 2003 habe ich mir vorgenommen endlich eins zu kaufen. Ich brauche ein Gerät für die Tiefen bis 170-200 Meter. Kann ich etwas vernünftiges für 200-400 Euro kaufen? Was wäre Eure Kaufempfehlung? Gruß, Artur. ;+


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. November 2002)

Ich empfehle das Fishmark 160 von Eagle. Das hatte ich dieses Jahr zum testen mit nach norge. Das liegt auch in deiner Preisvorstellung und im Tifenbereich den du dir so dachtest..


----------



## Holx (7. November 2002)

*Echolot Kaufempfehlung*

Heyho,

schau mal im AB Shop unter Sonderaktion nach. Das X71 noch etwas besser als das FM 160, im Grunde aber baugleich.

c ya

Holx


----------



## Kunze (7. November 2002)

Hallo artur! Ich stand vor 2 Jahren auch vor der gleichen Frage. Ein eignes kaufen oder weiter welche mieten. Das X-71 ist sicher gut. Besser ( leider auch etwas teurer ) ist das X-91 von Lowrance. Ich besitze das Vorgängermodel X-85 in portabler Form. Echolote kauft man sich schließlich nicht alle Tage und das ist ein höherwertiges Gerät weitaus sinnvoller. [ALIGN=left]Beabachte doch mal die derzeitigen Preise bei e-bay und du kannst dann in aller Ruhe dich entscheiden. #h[/ALIGN] [ALIGN=left]@ Holx: Willkommen on Board. #h[/ALIGN]


----------



## Slanger (7. November 2002)

Hallo artur,
kann mich Kunze nur anschließen. Ich besitze das gleiche Gerät. Am Anfang habe ich ein wenig gezögert, (wegen des Preises) aber heute bin ich froh das Gerät gekauft zu haben.
Auch Tiefen über 200m zeigt das Gerät mit dem entsprechenden Geber problemlos an. Man weiß schließlich nicht ob man in 1-2 Jahren noch am selben Ort, oder Tiefe angelt.
Gruß slanger


----------



## Pete (7. November 2002)

die preise im ab-shop sind echt top...wenn ich bedenke, was ich anfangs des jahres noch für mein fm160 ausgegeben habe...


----------



## silentwatcher (7. November 2002)

Hi,

wenn, dann würde ich gleich was vernüftiges nehmen und das ist in diesem Fall das X91 ! Bei ebay bieten sie das X91 für einen erschreckend günstigen Preis an, für 385€! Mir kommen die Tränen, wenn ich daran denke was ich noch dafür bezahlt hab. :c 

cya SW


----------



## Klausi (7. November 2002)

Ich habe mir anfang des Jahres das X91 gekauft und benutze es überall,unter anderen auch in Norwegen. Muß sagen es ist sehr gut.Ich weiß nicht ob es dafür nun schon die 8° Geber gibt, wäre natürlich besser mit den 8° Geber.Aber sonst Top Teil.


----------



## Albatros (7. November 2002)

Hi artur#h

habe ebenfalls mit Guen zusammen ein Lowrance X-85 und sind in Norwegen sowie auch daheim super zufrieden mit dem Gerät. Bisher hat es uns noch nie im Stich gelassen und der Service sowie kompetente Ansprechpartner bei Problemen hat man auch Bei eBay sind sie wohl zur Zeit am günstigsten...

@Klausi

bezüglich des 8° Gebers weiß ich auch noch nichts genaueres, aber demnächst kommen ja die neuen Unterlagen. Wenn dann der 8° Geber angeboten wird, lasse ich es dich wissen :m


----------



## Klausi (7. November 2002)

Albi , irgendwie wußte ich das gleich eine Meldung von Dir kommt. Auf Dich ist eben verlass. Danke schon mal. #h  :m


----------



## Angelwebshop (7. November 2002)

Hallo Klausi,

einen 8° Geber gibt es für das Teil schon lange. Am besten dann mit Umschaltbox damit du im Flachenwasser nicht Blind bist.

Dann kannst Du ab 60 Meter umschalten

Gruß

Herbert


----------



## Klausi (7. November 2002)

Und was ist da der Kostenpunkt bei den Geber, @ Herbert ?


----------



## Angelwebshop (7. November 2002)

Hi Klausi,

schicke Dir eine PM.

Gruß

Herbert


----------



## artur (7. November 2002)

X-91? Ich habe das Teil bei Ebay auch schon ins Auge genommen.

@Bernd: ist das X-91 tatsächlich das Nachfolgemodell nach dem X-85? Wenn es so ist, dann ist der Preisverfall ja gewaltig.

Bei einem Preis von 385 Euro... würde ich fast sagen noch einige Monate zu warten, da ich erst im Mai nach Norge fahre. Die Geräte dürften in einem halben Jahr noch günstiger werden, oder ist es ein Trugschluß?

@Klausi: könntest Du den Vorteil des 8° Gebers erklären? Ich habe ein Echolot mehrmals ausgeliehen, aber noch nie darüber nachgedacht... einfach eingeschaltet... wie teuer sollte das Teil so ungefähr sein?


----------



## Ossipeter (7. November 2002)

@Herbert 
8° Swinger - X 91, bitte auch um Meldung


----------



## Angelwebshop (7. November 2002)

Hi Leute,

mal etwas zu Ebay Echoloten und Preisverfall.

Die bei Ebay angebotenen Geräte sind sicher immer ein Schnäppchen. Jezt da keine Saison ist, versuchen die Händler Ihre Lager abzuverkaufen, und das um jeden Preis, teilweise sogar unter Ihrem Einkaufspreis. 

Wenn die Sonne wieder länger scheint, und die neue Saison anfängt werden sich die Preise wieder ein normales Level erreichen. Wer jetzt wartet in der Hoffnung das im Frühjahr die Preise noch weiter runter gehen der täuscht sich. 

Jetzt sollte man, hat man die Gelegenheit zuschlagen. Ich rede zwar hier gegen mein eigenes Geschäft ab so ist ist nun einmal. 

Auspassen sollte man auch noch darauf was man für sein Geld bekommt, ist zum Beispiel bei einem Portable eine Akku und Ladegerät dabei. So kann es nähmlich sein das man letztlich doch kein Schnäppchen macht.

Gruß

Herbert


----------



## Albatros (7. November 2002)

jepp, dem kann ich mich nur 100%ig anschließen. So ist das nunmal mit den Saisonartikeln, zum Winter hin, kann man immer mal ein Schnäppchen schießen

@Herbert

für das X-91 gibt es schon den 8° Geber? Anfang Frühling gab es hier mal einen Thread und auch Nachfragen bei stollenwerk etc. und da hieß es, der wäre noch nicht lieferbar und das würde vermutlich auch noch dauern...
Aber wenn dem so ist, dann ist es ja jetzt wirklich norgetauglich


----------



## Kunze (7. November 2002)

@ artur! Das X-91 ist in der Tat das Nachfolgemodell des X-85. Warum die z.Z. so günstig sind wurde bestens erklärt. #h


----------



## artur (10. November 2002)

Ich habe ein wenig nach der Preisen geforscht. Die bei Ebay angebotenen Lawrence X-91 Geräte (für sage und schreibe 385 Euro) sind allerdings meistens mit einem schwachen Geber ausgestattet und es fehlt sowohl das Akku- als auch das Ladegerät.

In dem Angelladen um die Ecke (Dortmund-Applerbeck) kann man das X-91 mit einem 12° Geber, Halterung, Akku- und Ladegerät, alles zusammen in einem schönen Koffer, für 10 Euro pro Tag ausleihen. Dabei gilt eine volle Wochen von Freitag bis Montag als 7 Tage (und nicht 11 Tage nach dem Kalender!). Wenn ich also nach Norge für eine Woche reise, werden mir höchstens 70 Euro berechnet. Da das komplette Gerät so ca. 600 Euro kostet, würde ich viele Jahre brauchen, um die Kosten eines Kaufs zu rechtfertigen.
Zusätzlich vermute ich, dass das modernste Gerät leider schon nach wenigen Jahren mit der rasanten technologischen Entwicklung überholt wird. Gruß Artur. :g


----------



## Angelwebshop (10. November 2002)

Hi Artur,

Du meinst bestimmt Rheinhard Mucha. Da bekommst Du immer das neuste, leih dir mal ein Lowrance LCX 15, da fällst Du vom Glauben ab. 

Gruß

Herbert


----------



## Guen (10. November 2002)

Hallo artur ,da hast Du wohl recht !Bei nur Norge Nutzung muss es kein eigenes sein !Der Haken dabei ist jedoch ,das Dir das beste Echi nix nutzt ,wenn Du es nicht bedienen und die Anzeige nicht deuten kannst  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## artur (10. November 2002)

Hallo Herbert,
stimmt, mit Mucha habe ich tatsächlich gesprochen. Übrigens, bei ihm wurde am Freitag wieder eingebrochen und alle schönen Echolote aus der Vitrine sind nun weg! 

LCX 15? Was ist es für ein Teil? Artur


----------



## Angelwebshop (10. November 2002)

Hi Artur,

ist das spitzen Modell von Lowrance, mit integriertem Seekartenplotter und einem kombi Geber:

2-Frequenzgeber 200kHz 4000W / 50kHz 8000W 
320 x 480 Bildpunkte 

Damit siehst Du einen Stint bei 200 Meter Tiefe

Gruß

Herbert 

Ich weiß das Rheinhard eins davon im Verleih hat.


----------



## transom (20. November 2002)

Hi
zum Thema Echolot kann ich nur raten nicht kleckern sondern klotzen, wenn es um tiefen über 150 m geht sollte es auf jedenfall zwei Sendefrequenzen haben und ein grßes Display
dann ist man schon über 600 Euro, ideal wäre wenn man soviel
Geld ausgibt sich mal zu erkundigen nach Gebrauchtgeräten aus der Berufsfischerei. Lieber noch ein Jahr sparen und dann das Beste kaufen den die Lebens dauer von Profigeräten
ist um ein vielfaches höher als die von denen die wir Angler im allgemeinen benutzen, und Reperaturen sind auch immer möglich.

Gruß Transom


----------



## Silberfisch (21. November 2002)

Moin,moin,

auch wenn ich jetzt vielleich etwas daneben liege , aber persönlich habe ich nicht so tolle Erfahrungen mit dem X-85 gemacht. Da ich glücklicherweise ziemlich oft in Norge bin ( mein Vater arbeitet dort ) fische ich natürlich auch sehr oft dort. Hatte ständig Probleme mit den Steckverbindungen , neue Kabel etc.   

Selbst ein mir bekannter Anlagenbesitzer hat viele Probleme mit den Echoloten von Lowrance gehabt und auf garmin umgestellt.
Weiß aber nicht , wie das X-91 oder die ganz neuen Modelle sind. - mag besser geworden sein.

Habe mir jedenfalls ein Garmin 240 blue   zugelegt und hatte bis jetzt null Probleme - ist zwar nicht so viel Technik in der Buchse , aber es geht mir ja auchums Wesentliche - und ich möchte nicht erst drei Tage die Bedienungsanleitung studieren.

Ist nur meine persönliche Meinung 

Liebe Grüße

Silberfisch


----------



## Albatros (21. November 2002)

hmm, vielleicht war es eine Montagsproduktion Wir hatten unser X - 85 auch schon diverse Male mit zur Ostsee, sowie auch in Norwegen. Keinerlei Probleme einer Korrosion bei den Steckverbindungen  Wichtig ist nur, daß die Anschlüsse auch richtig reingesteckt (man möge mir das Wort verzeihen:q) werden. Manchmal fragt man sich wirklich &quot;Gehört der Stecker nun so rum, oder so rum:q&quot;


----------



## Guen (21. November 2002)

Welche Probleme hattest Du denn mit den Steckverbindungen ?

Gruss Guen


----------



## Kunze (21. November 2002)

Hallo! Stecker vertauschen. Das geht doch gar nicht. Buchse und Stecker haben ein aufeinander abgestimmte Form und das bei allen 3 Anschlüssen. Vertauschen unmöglich. #d #h


----------



## Angelwebshop (21. November 2002)

@ Kunze,

ja Bernd das stimmt schon, aber ich kann ein Lied davon singen, gib die Geräte einmal in den Verleih. 

Da passt dann einfach alles, mir ist nur noch nicht ganz klar ob das mit einem Hammer oder großer Zange passiert.

Aber es wurden tatsächlich schon Stecker vertauscht ;+ ,
was daraus geworden ist will ich erst garnicht hier zum besten geben.

Aber teuer war&acute;s auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Kunze (21. November 2002)

Hallo! So ne Art Preßpassung.  :q  #h


----------



## Bellyboatangler (21. November 2002)

gibt schon bekloppte leute. deshalb sind die Steckverbindungen ja auch in verschiedenen Farben für ganz Blinde! :g Sehen die Bäume im Wald nicht mehr. Ein Garmin Gerät mit einem Lowarance X85 zuvergleichen ist so als wenn ein Autofahrer ein Trappi mit einem VW Golf vergleicht. Ich mag ja persönlich beide Autos nicht! Dafür aber Lowrance Geräte! Garmin baut nur gute GPS Geräte. In Sachen Echolote sind die nicht gerade marktführend und eher in der Kinderstube!


----------



## Bellyboatangler (21. November 2002)

Meine Kaufempfehlung zur Zeit ist das X-91 von Lowrance für 399€ bei Sofortkauf bei Ebay. Evtl. bekommt man es günstiger. Jedenfalls sollte es mindestens 240 Bildpunkte vertikal haben! Das x91 hat 240*240 vertikal und horizontal!


----------



## Silberfisch (22. November 2002)

Hmmmm...merke schon ne praxiserprobte Meinung ist hier nicht erwünscht. ;+ 

Aber die Hauptsache ist wohl - so viel Technik,Bildpunkte etc. wie möglich - na ja für meine Zwecke ziehe ich dann meinem Trabbi vor - denn der hochgetunte Motor des Golf GTI - wird es sicher nicht so lange machen wie mein Trabbi. 

Silberfisch  #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2002)

@ silberfisch:


> Hmmmm...merke schon ne praxiserprobte Meinung ist hier nicht erwünscht


Gerade das ist erwünscht - aber scheinbar gibts da eben auch noch andere Praxiserfahrungen als Deine. Muß Du eben auch genauso akzeptieren können wie andere Deine Erfahrungen!!
PS: Mit Lowrance hatte ich (bis jetzt) noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen. Aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden.


----------



## Kunze (22. November 2002)

[ALIGN=left]@ Silberfisch:[/ALIGN] 





> Hmmmm...merke schon ne praxiserprobte Meinung ist hier nicht erwünscht


 [ALIGN=left]Jede Meinung ist hier erwünscht. Genau dieser Mix ist wichtig und nützt uns allen, bringt uns in unserem Hobby voran. Mach weiter so.  :m  #h [/ALIGN]


----------



## Bellyboatangler (22. November 2002)

@ silberfisch
selbst deine Meinung ist hier erwümscht. Die Firma Garmin ist marktführend in Sachen GPS. In Sachen Echolote haben die halt nicht die Nase vorn! Marktführend in Europa sind nun mal Lowrance Geräte. Im Amiland sind Humminbird und Eagle wohl auf gleicher Stufe mit Lowrance Geräten. Zumindestens was der Marktanteil angeht. Einsteigermodelle sind im Amiland auf Grund des Preises und der Größe meist Hummingbird Geräte. Lowranc3e ist die einzige Firma die Graylinie, Stickstofffüllung ect. auf dem Markt gebracht und vertreibt(mittlerweile auch die neuen Eagle geräte(arbeiten zusammen mit Lowrance). Der Service und die Haltbarkeit ist bei Lowrance Geräten einfach besser. So das ist meine Meinung dazu, auch wenn ich ein Hummingbird benutze. War zur der Zeit das Spitzenmodell und preislich besser als ein vergleichbares Lowrance. Da war noch nicht der Preisverfall. In der heutigen Zeit würde ich mir ein Lowrance kaufen!!!


----------



## schroe (22. November 2002)

Habe das Garmin 160 Blue und das X91 im Betrieb.
Das Garmin-Gehäuse ist ebenso wasserdicht wie das des X91 lt. Herstellerangabe (1m Wassertiefe über 30 Min.).
Garmin nennt es Weißlinie (Whiteline), Lowrance (Grayline).
Die Menue-Austattung des Garmin kommt dem X91 sehr, sehr nahe. Der teilbare Bildschirm des X91 gefällt mir sehr gut. Der Garmingeber hat integrierte Temperatur, beiliegenden Geschwindigkeitssensor und kann menüseitig zwischen wide (50 kHz)and narrow (200 kHz)umgeschaltet werden.
Auf den 8° Geber für das Lowrance warte ich.
Das Garmin wirkt robuster und hat eine Beleuchtungsanpassung.
Der Lowrance Bildschirm ist kontrastreicher.
Der Anschluss am Garmin wirkt ebenfalls robuster und dichter als die Plastikstecker des Lowrance.

Werde das &quot;bessere&quot; Gerät behalten, dass andere veräußern. Entschieden ist noch nichts. Das Garmin macht mir auf jeden Fall nicht den Eindruck eines Trabanten zum Golf.


----------



## Michael Grabow (22. November 2002)

Ich hab ein Lowrance X45, ist mindestens 13 Jahre alt und hat mich noch nie im Stich gelassen. Steckverbindungen zum Geber liegen in der Bilge zT unter Wasser und Aussetzer habe ich auch nicht gehabt. Letztes Jahr habe ich einen neuen Geber gekauft. Also auch keine Ersatzteilprobleme. Selbst die Stickstofffüllung des Displays scheint novh i.O zusein. Qualität zahlt sich aus.


----------



## schroe (22. November 2002)

Sind die Schraubverbindungen, nicht Steckverbindungen am 13 Jahre alten Gerät, mit denen der heutigen noch ident?

Meine Geräte habe ihre Verbindung direkt am Bildschirm, nicht in der Bilge :q .


----------



## Geier0815 (22. November 2002)

Tja, ich komm mal wieder ein wenig von der technischen Seite weg und empfehl dir die Werbungsprämien vom Binker und der Angelwoche: Eagle Fish Easy 2. Näheres und technisches findest du unter &acute;günstig kaufen und Tipps&acute; im Artikel &acute;Fish Easy 2 für 94,80 Euro&acute;. Bei einer angegebenen Tiefe von 240m denke ich das es auch für Norge reicht, da Du ja nicht einzelne Fische in der Tiefe orten willst, sondern damit mehr nach Bergen oder Kanten suchst. Aber Achtung, der Blinker hat jetzt schon Lieferschwierigkeiten. Die hatten einfach zu wenig Geräte im Lager, werden aber nachgeordert, meins soll Ende nächster Woche kommen. :q  :q  :q


----------



## Geier0815 (22. November 2002)

@ Martin,

ein Echolot kann nur so gut anzeigen wie die Ümstände im Wasser es zulassen, z.B. viel oder wenig Seegras etc. Desweiteren ist es auch nicht immer der Fall, das Fische die da sind auch beißen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2002)

Das liegt nicht an Blindheit, sondern an der Funktionsweise des Echolotes: Alles was man aufm Echolot sieht ist schon &quot;Vergangenheit&quot;!!!
Und es gehört eine Menge Erfahrung dazu, die Signale richtig zu deuten. Ist die Anzeige ein Fisch, Teil einer Sprungschicht, Algen, Treibholz, Plastiktüten???
Denn das Echolot weiß nicht ob das zurückkommende Signal ein Fisch oder was anderes ist, das muß man selbst &quot;rausfinden&quot;.
Aus diesem Grudne sind auch die &quot;Fisch - ID`s&quot; im Grunde Unfug: Da entscheidet der Rechner (auf Grund welcher Parameter auch immer) statt dem Angler ob er das Signal für einen Fisch hält oder nicht.
Außer in seltenen Fällen (Norge, wenn der Köhler im Mittelwasser steht o.ä.) reicht es eigentlich aus, wenn man an Hand der Tiefe und der Gewässerstruktur sieht, daß man am richtigen Platz angekommen ist. Auch gute Echolote haben nämlich Schwierigkeiten direkt am Boden fressende Fische zu &quot;erkennen&quot;: Das geht normalerweise im Bodensignal auf.

Oder anders gesagt: Benutzt das Echolot als Tiefenanzeige und nicht als Fischfinder: Wer nämlich statt erfolgversprechende KAnten/Rinnen/BErge abzufischen mit dem Echolot &quot;fernsehschauend&quot; spazieren fährt bis er etwas sieht was er für Fische hält und dann erst angelt, der wird im Normalfall mit wesentlich schlechteren Fangergebnissen nach Hause kommen!!!!!


----------



## Angelwebshop (22. November 2002)

@Thomas 9904,

dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen #h


----------



## Bellyboatangler (22. November 2002)

Schwarmfische wie Makrelen , Heringe, Köhler ect. kann man teilweise auch schlecht sehen. Dann spinnt sozusagen das Echolot. Die Schwärme sind dann so klein und so schnell, das sie nicht richtig erfasst werden oder sie sind so groß das sie das Echo nicht zum Grund lassen. Dann zeigt der Bildschirm nur noch schwarz und man denkt, es ist ne Fehlmeldung. Grundfische zeigt das Echolot sowieso kaum an! Es sei denn sie schwimmen 0,5 m über Grund! Ein Echolot zeigt am besten Bodenstruktur und tiefe an, Wenn man sich darauf verlasst, fängt man auch seine Fische!!!

Preislich ist zur Zeit wirklich das Eagle von Blinker/Angelwoche sehr interessant und man kann da nix verkehrt machen. Nur rechtzeitig kündigen wieder, ansonsten verlängert sich der Vertrag um jeweils ein Jahr!!!


----------



## Tiffy (22. November 2002)

> Auch gute Echolote haben nämlich Schwierigkeiten direkt am Boden fressende Fische zu &quot;erkennen&quot;: Das geht normalerweise im Bodensignal auf.



Nicht unbedingt. Es gibt auch Echolote die neben der Grayline die sogenannte Weißlinentechnologie verwenden. Hierbei ist es erheblich leichter am Grund stehende Fische oder Gegenstände zu identifizieren. Aber auch hier brauchts noch ein wenig Erfahrung um diese Signale deuten zu können. Aber in Verbindung mit dem Bodenzoom kommen dabei schon ganz brauchbare Signale zustande.

Ansonsten kann ich dir nur zustimmen, Thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2002)

Ich habe nicht behauptet daß man bodenhane Fische gar nicht erkennen kann, aber man braucht, wie tiffy das schön beschreibt, eben etwas (mehr) Erfahrung dazu.
Abgesehen davon hatte ich auch schon mit professionellen Farbecholoten nicht immer richtig &quot;getippt&quot;, obs jetzt Fisch, Kraut oder einfach Steine sind. Und ich denke ich habe da schon einiges an Erfahrung. Deswegen: Lieber angeln als &quot;fernsehen&quot;!


----------



## Silberfisch (22. November 2002)

auch wenn ich jetzt ein wenig vom eigentlichen Thema abkomme -  interessieren würde es mich schon.

Habe sehr oft die einheimischen Fischer beim Köhlerfischen beobachtet bzw. war öfters mal mit an Bord.

Wenn die einen Schwarm im Mittelwasser ausfindig gemacht haben , schalteten die das Echolot aus ;+  - mit der Begründung : die Fische würden die vom Echolot ausgesandten Signale mittels der Seitenlinie wahrnehmen und dies würde Sie irritieren bzw. verscheuchen. Soll angeblich bei Tiefen bis 60 m Auswirkungen haben,

Ist da was dran ???

Euer Silberfisch #h


----------



## hsobolewski (22. November 2002)

Dja......Ich packe auch erst meinen Kescher auseinander wenn der Fisch schon fast am Ufer ist :q . 
Sagen will ich damit, das ich selber nun bestimmt schon 15 Jahre in Norwege ein Echolot benütze und noch nichts festgestellt habe das sich die Fische verscheuchen  lassen. Vieleicht nervt den nur das die Fische die er sieht so schlecht beisen :q Es ist oft immer ein wenig Aberglaube dabei.Wichtig ist das man mit dem Echolot den Platz findet und nicht den Fisch.


----------



## Albatros (22. November 2002)

Hi,

habe diesbezüglich auch noch nie negative Erfahrungen gemacht. Obwohl, wo Silberfisch es sagt: Alle, die ein Echolot haben, haben doch bestimmt schon mal festgestellt, wie der Geber arbeitet. Man hört ein leichtes &quot;Tickern&quot; hinten am Heck! Aber ob die Fische das über ihre empfindliche Seitenlinie wahrnehmen können;+ 

Aber was solls, ich bau den Kescher auch erst auf, wenn der Fisch im Boot ist:q


----------



## Guen (22. November 2002)

Genau Albi ,sonst beisst nix :q !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Albatros (22. November 2002)

ich sehe, wir verstehen uns Guen:q :m


----------



## Angelwebshop (22. November 2002)

Hi Männers,

ich hatte in diesem jahr die Gelegenheit das Lowrance LCX-15-MT s/w mit Kartenplotter ausgiebigst zu testen.

Zusammen mit dem der GPS Funktion das beste was ich je in den Händen hatte.

Nach 3 Tagen war ich in der Lage anhand des Echos sogar den Fisch ( Dorsch, Köhler, Rotbrsch etc ) vorher zusagen. 

Wer dazu weitere Infos benötigt sollte sich bei mir per PM 
melden. 

Einen Haken hat das ganze, es ist nicht ganz billig. Aber eine Anschaffung fürs Anglerleben.

Seekartenmodule gibt es von C-Map Norway in allen Variationen dazu.

Weitere Infos gibt Euch sicher auch unser Bordie ThomasL.
Er hat sich so ein Teil angeschaft, er kann Euch sicher umgehende Erklärungen dazu geben.


----------



## Heringsbändiger (22. November 2002)

@Angelwebshop: Liege ich da falsch? Ich meine, das die Seekartenmodule von Navionics und für Lowrance angepasst sind.


----------



## Kunze (22. November 2002)

Hallo! Hatte dieses Jahr das Vergnügen mich mit ThomasL auf Hitra/Ulvoya auf dem Wasser beim angeln und natürlich auch bei uns beiden Zuhause im Ferienhaus zu treffen. Habe bei der Gelegenheit auch sein Echolot angeschaut und erklären lassen. Man braucht nur die Leistungsangaben in Watt sich mal anhören. Man das Ding ist wirklich der Hammer.#6 Eigentlich müßte ich anfangen Lotto zu spielen...    #h


----------



## Angelwebshop (22. November 2002)

@heringsbändiger,

Du hast Recht, Navionics Module gibt es auch dafür.

Es gibt sie in den Größen, S M L 

Die Geauigkeit liegt bei etwa 10 Metern, leider sind Sie nicht so detailgenau wie die echten Seekarten, aber vollkommen ausreichend um Sie beim fischen Exelent einsetzen zu können. 

Ich jedenfalls bin schon fleißig im Sparen.


----------



## Angelwebshop (25. November 2002)

Hi Männer&acute;s,

noch ein Wort zu den ausgesandten Signalen des Gebers. Immer wenn wir mit unserem freund Arvid Holmen auf dem Meer waren, und er nach kurzen Suchen seine Stelle gefunden hatte, sagte er nur hier 40 Meter tief.
Wurde Ihm das von mir bestätigt, sagte &quot;Er&quot; Echolot ausschalten &quot; haut Fisch auf Kopf&quot;. Ob was daran ist weis ich nicht. 
Aber es war immer das gleiche, Stelle gefunden Echolot ausschalten.  

Und so machen wir das auch heute noch wenn wir in tiefen bis 50 meter fischen.


----------



## Angelwebshop (28. November 2002)

Hi Männers,

hier nun die Information zu dem Lowrance X 91 bezüglich 
Geber.

Ich hatte hier geschrieben es gibt einen 8° Geber für das X 91. 

Das war nicht richtig. Richtig ist,  das Lowrance in den 200 Khz Gebern nun mit 12° arbeitet. 

Demnach gibt es den normalen 20°- 60° Geber und einen 
neuen  12° Geber. Dieser ist schon länger verfügbar.


----------



## schroe (28. November 2002)

Hallo Herbert,
bis in welche Tiefe kann man den 12° Geber nutzen? 
Ist das x91 damit Norge-tauglich und was kostet der Geber?


----------



## Angelwebshop (28. November 2002)

@schroe,

also nach meiner erfahrung ist das X 91 voll Norgetauglich.

Zur Zeit kann mann die Geräte auch sehr Preisgünstig erwerben, da Lowrance im Frühjahr ein nachfolger Modell 
das X 97 herrausbringt. Die Technik, wird weitestgehend gleich bleiben. Neu wird sein, 320 x 320 Bildpunkte ( X91 240 x 240 ) bei gleicher Displaygröße, und eine Deutsche
Menueführung.

Geliefert wird das x 91 mit einem 20° bis 60° Geber, einen 12° Geber kann man als Zubehör bestellen. Ich denke das, dass x 91 genüngend Power besitzt um mit dem 12° geber auch noch in 200 bis 300 Metern gute Ergebnisse zu erzielen.


----------



## schroe (29. November 2002)

Hallo Herbert,
vielen Dank für die Info  .


----------



## artur (30. November 2002)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe bei Ebay ein wenig nachgefragt: die vermeintlich günstigen Lowrence Geräte sind meistens ohne Akku- und Ladegeräte verfügbar. Bitte evtl. bei den Verkäufern nachfragen, um böse Überraschungen nicht erleben zu müssen. Artur.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (1. Dezember 2002)

Die Geräte werden überall ohne Akku und Ladegerät angeboten!!! Und wenn das dabei ist, ist das Kombipack einfach zu teuer. Faulheit kostet. deshalb einfach Festgerät kaufen bzw über Abu erstehen und dann selbst daraus ein portables Echolot machen!!! Von der Qualität sind die Neugeräte bei Ebay nicht besser oder schlechter als im Fachhandel gekaufte. Hersteller ist der gleiche und das Zubehör ist auch das gleiche!!!


----------



## Angelwebshop (1. Dezember 2002)

Hi Männers,

wie zuvor schon erwähnt gibt es das X 91 nun auch im Fachhandel zum Ebay-Preis, da es im Frühjahr ein Nachfolgemodel das X 97 gibt. Bei Ebay sind die Angebote deutlich zurückgegangen. Als erster hat die Firma Bode den Reigen eröffnet und das X 91 für 399,- € angeboten. Inzwischen baben alle Händler soweit nachgezogen. Achtung wie Bellyboatangler bereits erwähnt hat, sind die Geräte ohne Akku und Ladegerät. Hier muss man nochmals ca. 75,-- € 
an Kosten kalkulieren. 

Das X 97 übrigens wird ab 01.01. 2003 verfügbar sein, aber ob sich das warten lohnt wage ich zu beweifeln, geändert wurde nur die Bilschirmauflösung von 240 x 240 auf 320 mal 320 Bildpunkte, und es gibt dann eine deutsche Menueführung.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (1. Dezember 2002)

Moin!
Ich hatte heute zum ersten mal mein neues X71 in Benutzung und bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Albatros (1. Dezember 2002)

na das hört man doch gerne :m


----------



## klee (1. Dezember 2002)

das x 71 is nich schlecht aber leider giebts dazu kein 12oder kleineren geber nachzukaufen (soweit ich weis)also nich gerade passent für norge mit den 20oder60 gradgeber in großen tiefen und auser dem is bei ca. 200m schluß mit anzeige.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (1. Dezember 2002)

Moin Klee!
Ich hatte dies Jahr in Norwege ein fast baugleiches Lot im Einsatz und zwar das Eagle Fishmark 160 und das hat bis 300 Meter Grund angezeigt. Das reicht mir!


----------



## klee (1. Dezember 2002)

Hallo M.S   Über das 160 kan ich nichts sagen da ich es noch niebenutzt habe aber bis 300m ?Aber hauptproblem is der geber mit 20 grad durschleutes du ein feld mit den durschmesser von ca 100 m und das finde ich sehr groß .


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (1. Dezember 2002)

Wie gesagt ich war und bin mit der Leistung sehr zufrieden. Eigentlich will ich ja auch nur die Grundbeschaffenheit erkennen können. Das ist das wichtigste.


----------



## Spider (1. Dezember 2002)

*Lowrance X85*

Hi Leute,

habe vor einiger Zeit ein gebrauchtes Lowrance X85 erstanden und auch schon einmal im Urlaub ausprobiert.

Bei 140 bis 150 m Tiefe war Schluß!? Habe ich einen 20° Geber? Woran erkennt man, welchen Typ von Geber man hat?

Mit welchen Gebern habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gesammelt? Was empfehlt Ihr für das X85 und Norge?

Danke für das Feedback.

Grüße
Spider


----------



## schroe (2. Dezember 2002)

Moin,
der HST DWSX Geber, ist ein 12° Geber für das X71, wie auch das X91. Steht zumindest auf der Lowrance Page. Hier habe ich sie leider auch noch nicht gefunden.
http://www.lowrance.com/Accessories/search.asp


----------



## Kunze (2. Dezember 2002)

Hallo Spider!

Das X-85 hat von Hause aus einen 20° Geber. Besser ist jedoch sich noch einen 8° Geber zuzulegen. Der Sendekegel ist viel schmaler, du kannst tiefer runter und das Wichtigste: Man kann detailgenauer sehen. Kostet zwar ne ganze Stange Euros, aber... Der 8°Geber ist rein äüßerlich viel größer als der 20° Geber, daß erkennt man.   
Schau doch mal hier hinein. #h


----------



## schwedenfan83 (30. Oktober 2003)

kennt jemand das echolot "hummingbird 100 sx"
ist es einigermaßen gut oder welche batterien kann ich dafür nehmen?


----------



## Uwe Bernecker (30. Oktober 2003)




----------



## Jirko (30. Oktober 2003)

hallo uwe,

da nennst du ja ein richtig feinen kartenplotter dein eigen. gratulation dazu!

für alle interessenten, welche sich ein bild von uwes begriffswahl "schweineteuer" machen möchten, hier einfach mal nach unten scrolen :q

nicht das ich jetzt falsch verstanden werde jungs, dieser link ist wirklich für interessenten gedacht und nicht als verbaler angriff auf uwe! ganz im gegenteil, ich freue mich für uwe, daß er so ein schmuckstück in seinem besitz hat #h

@ploetze

frage mal unseren holger (nick: acp-holger) via pn nach deinem hummingbird 100 sx. ich denke mal, er kann dir weiterhelfen #h


----------



## Kunze (30. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Uwe!

Ein wirklich geiles Teil. #6

Meinen Glückwunsch. :m


----------



## Banane (30. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Anglers,

Ich hab mit zwei Echoloten von Humminbird (portabel) 
angefangen und war im Süßwasser auch sehr zufrieden.
Dank "Wide Side" Technik mit drei Kegeln konnte ich auch im
Flachwasser eine große Fläche sehen.
Für Norwegen waren diese Geräte jedoch zu leistungsschwach.
Abraten kann ich auch von Portabelgeräten mit 6Volt Akkus.
Für 14 Tage Norge muß man ne ganze Kiste voll mitschleppen.

Bin dann umgestiegen auf das X85 und jetzt X91 mit 12V Akku
und 20 Grad Geber.
Seit ich diese Geräte benutzt habe,bin ich Lowrance-Fan.:z


----------



## Pete (30. Oktober 2003)

leude...schaut mal in den ab shop .... wer interesse an einem kombigerät hegt, dass sowohl norgetauglich ist, als auch navigieren kann, dann findet ihr mit dem eagle-angebot (fest 499,- bzw. portable 649,- ) einen tollen preis...


----------



## Uwe Bernecker (31. Oktober 2003)




----------



## Jirko (31. Oktober 2003)

hallo uwe,

dein erwähnter sicherheitsaspekt ist eigentlich das schlagkräftigste argument (neben den anderen, angenehmen und praktikablen funktionen ), für den kauf eines kartenplotters #6

das mit den pics anhängen ist ganz easy:

wenn du in einem thread antwortest, kannst du nach verfassen deiner nachricht mit der option datei anhängen (unter dem smilieblock) und dem button durchsuchen, das pic, welches du laden möchtest, von deiner festplatte in dein poasting setzen. einfach das bild auf deiner platte suchen und mit einem doppelklick laden. dann schließt du dein poasting wie gehabt und schon ist dein bild als anhang in deinem poasting #h

PS: wir wollen den 47pfünder sehen, wir wollen den 47pfünder sehen, jaja wir wollen, wir wollen den 47pfünder sehen :m


----------



## Dorschrobby (31. Oktober 2003)

Hy Uwe,

gebe dir mit recht, muß dann aber erst mal 10 Jahre sparen für das "richtige" Auto und, und.... 
Irgentwo muß man nen Kompromiss eingehen, hab mich mit einem "normalen" GPS eigentlich auch relativ sicher gefühlt.
Grüble aber auch über einen Kartenplotter nach, hat ich letztes Jahr auf einem Mietboot, is einfach toll.

Mit dem Bild hats dir ja Jirko erklärt, denk nur an die maximale Größe, mußt Du eventuell anpassen.
Und dann schnell den Torsk einstellen....lechz...


----------



## Uwe Bernecker (31. Oktober 2003)




----------



## Jirko (1. November 2003)

herzlichsten glückwunsch uwe zu diesem gigantischen torsk #6

eine wahrhaft prächtige maschine #6


----------



## Dorschrobby (4. November 2003)

Hy Uwe,

einfach tolles Tier#r .
Ob "wir" noch mehr mehr sehen wollen ?, ich immer.
Kannst ja mal deine schönsten Tierchen ins Bilderforum stellen.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Tiffy (4. November 2003)

Super Dorsch Uwe #6,

wir scheinen ja die gleichen Vorlieben zu haben. Simrad benutze ich auch allerdings ne Nummer kleiner ( EQ32 mit Global Map 100 ). Selbst Rute und Rolle benutze ich in der gleichen Ausführung.


----------



## ralle (4. November 2003)

So und was soll man nun für eins Kaufen ????????????????

Habe mir alles durchgelesen und weiß nun nix mehr !


----------



## Jirko (4. November 2003)

hallo ralle,

es stehen aber doch genügend empfehlungen für artur drin (die eigentliche frage ist zwar am threadende ein wenig abgedriftet, aber auf den ersten 2 seiten sind doch ausreichend empfehlungen für artur gepoastet worden!).

bist du denn momentan auch auf der suche nach einem fishfinder? wenn ja, poaste doch einfach mal deine vorstellungen ralle und wir werden dir dann mit sicherheit weiterhelfen können #h


----------



## ralle (4. November 2003)

Ja ich bin auch auf der Suche bzw. habe sie schon stark eingegrenzt -  X91 oder X97  - das ist die Frage ??
Aber ich bräuchte ja dann noch fürs tiefere einen 8° oder 12°Geber !  Was kostet soetwas?


----------



## Jirko (4. November 2003)

hallo ralle,

da ich das x-97 selber benutze, kann ich dir natürlich dieses modell wärmstens an´s herz legen. in der portableversion inklusive koffer, gel-akkus und ladegerät bekommst du dax x-97er schon für unter € 500,--.

in diesem fall würde ich dir lediglich empfehlen, dir noch einen koffer zusätzlich zu kaufen, da der gelieferte in der regel nicht das non plus ultra ist. ein heimwerkerkoffer aus´m baumarkt verrichtet hierbei sehr gute dienste. zumal du in diesem alles notwendige sicher verstauen kannst.

die saugnapfgeber sind natürlich auch nicht das, was man als perfekte portablelösung bezeichnen könnte. hier hast du halt die alternative, dir eine teleskopierbare tide-look-stange zu kaufen (ca. € 60,--) oder halt hand anzulegen und eine geberstange per selbstmontage zu basteln.

alles in allem bekommst du also ein x-97er, wenn du zusätzlich noch einen extra koffer und eine tide-look kaufst, für runde € 580,--.

der zukauf eines gebers mit kleinerem geberwinkel, geht aber nicht mit einer tieferen auslotung des gewässers einher! das solltest du beachten ralle. das x-97er lotot unter optimalen bedingungen in norwegens fahrwassern bis zu einer tiefe von ca. 300m. ab dann ist schicht im schacht und die anzeige auf dem display wird verweigert, da tiefere lagen in diesem fall, bedingt durch die sendeleistung und die schwingerfrequenz, keine echos mehr möglich machen!

ab 300-350m wird dann wieder das x-98er df, wenn wir jetzt mal bei lowrance bleiben wollen, interessant. aber auch hier warne ich vor den angaben der hersteller. eine anzeige bis 750m kommt hier aus dem märchenbuch. unter optimalen bedingungen würde ich beim x-98er df max. 600m als das machbare betrachten.

wenn du noch weitere infos benötigst ralle, nur zu #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (4. November 2003)

> der zukauf eines gebers mit kleinerem geberwinkel, geht aber nicht mit einer tieferen auslotung des gewässers einher!



Das stimmt so aber nicht ganz. Ein kleinerer Gegerwinkel sorgt schon für eine Größere Tiefe die erreicht werden kann.  Hatte dazu erst kürzlich ein Gespräch mit dre Firma BeckerTechnik und da sagte man mir das man mit ca. 30% mehr rechnen kann. Der Preis für so einen 8° Geber liegt für ein Eagle, ist also sicher mit dem Lowrence gleich, bei ca. 140€.


----------



## Jirko (5. November 2003)

hallo stuffel,

war mir bis dato nicht bekannt. nach meinem wissen wird mit einem kleineren geberwinkel lediglich die displaydarstellung schärfer und detailreicher.

aber wenn dem so ist stuffel, dann herzlichen dank für deinen hinweis #6 zeigt mir wieder einmal, was für ein potential in unserem board steckt... man lernt immer wieder dazu!

vielen dank nochmals stuffel... werde mich mal umhören, ob ich zu diesem thema noch genauere informationen erhalten #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (5. November 2003)

Hi Jirko,
ich hatte mich vor einiger Zeit mit dem Thema 8° Geber beschäftigt da ich im nächsten Jahr nach Helland fahre und dort größere Tiefen als bissher, für mich, anstehen. 
Man muss aber auch wissen das diese Geber um einiges größer sind als die "Normalen" 20° Geber. 
Wenn man sich aber ein neues Echolot zulegen will mit dem man auch große Tiefen problemlos erreichen kann sollte man sich, wie schon von dir erwähnt, gleich nach einem Gerät mit zwei Frequenzen umschauen.


----------



## ralle (5. November 2003)

Na Jirko jetzt hast du ja eine Aufgabe bekommen.  
Braucht man dann ein Doppelfrequenzgeber oder ein Echolot welches zwei Frequenzen händeln kann?

Oh man ich dachte ich kauf mir einfach nur ein Echolot - aber so viele offene Fragen . Naja ein bischen Zeit hab ich noch!


----------



## marschel (5. November 2003)

sorry jungs,

aber ich habe mir nicht den ganzen thread durchgelesen.

ich habe ein echo: lowrance x71.......s/w bildschirm
hat vor 1,5 jahren 250,- euronen gekostet.
aber es leistet ganz hevorragend seine arbeit.

lt. hersteller bis 300mtr.

bei wassertiefen bis 50 mtr. habe ich noch keine probleme gehabt und das menü ist einzigartig. 

haltbarkeit des akkus: 12 std. bei max. sendeleitung von 1500watt,
aber immer schön akkus dabeihabei, habe das mal mit normalen batterien von dura... ausprobiert, die waren nach 90 min. alle.
und das waren 8 stck. teurer sport...

aber das echo ist für mich absolut ausreichend und der absolute kracher auch ohne farbdisplay.....

auch an diesem kann man alle möglichen geräte von lowrance anschließen....

greets to all
marschel

ich bleib bei meinem x71


----------



## Bigzonk (6. November 2003)

*x-97*

Wo gibt es denn einen 8° Geber für das x-97 zu kaufen?
Habe schon alles durchgestöbert aber nichts gefunden.


----------



## Jirko (6. November 2003)

hallo bigzonk,

einen 8grad geber wirst du für dein x-97er nicht finden. ich habe gerade mit unserem fishfinderspezialisten holger telefoniert und er konnte mir bestätigen, dass es es für das x-97er nur einen 12gradgeber (ca. € 130,-- zukauf) optional zu kaufen gibt!

mit diesem kannst du ca. 20-30% (bedingt durch den geringen winkel und der daraus folgenden bündelung des strahbereiches) mehr tiefe erreichen. sollte es noch tiefer gehen, kommen dann wieder die DF geräte in´s gespräch. Das x-98er DF ist im vergleich zum x-97er aber auch schon für einen akzeptablen aufpreis zu erhalten. solltest du diesbezüglich noch fragen haben, wende dich doch einfach an holger (acp-holger aus´m board) - wenn du einen neukauf planst, ist holger der richtige ansprechpartner für dich #h


----------



## Bigzonk (6. November 2003)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (6. November 2003)

Hi Ralle,
bei einem DF Echolot welches mit zwei Frequenzen arbeitet ist ein entsprechender Geber dabei. Diesen Geber kannst Du aber mit einem "Normalen" Echolot nicht betreiben. Die Idee hatte ich auch schon und musste mich eines besseren belehren lassen.
Wenn du ein günstiges DF Gerät, bekommst Du so um die 370€, suchst wie wäre es mit dem Eagle SeaFinder 240? Das arbeitet mit 50 und 200khz und hat einen Sendewinkel von 12° (35°). Es wird von Hersteller eine max Tiefe von 450m angegeben, wenn Du da 30% abziehst kommst Du immernoch auf über 300m. Was ja eigendlich reichen sollte. 
Das Gerät hat aber leider bloß einen kleinen Bildschirm (85mmx84mm).


----------



## Kunze (6. November 2003)

Hallo!

Nähere Infos zum erwähnten  

Gerät von Stuffel. #h


----------



## Alijunior™ (23. Dezember 2003)

Hallo
Wie stehts um das Eagle Seafinder 240?


----------

